# Danbury Woes - Part V the end?



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

We were booked to go to a New Years rally. The van had been covered with ice but a thaw was just starting. I went out to fill the van with water (it had been drained down in November). Once the tank was full I turned on the pump water shot out from under the cupboards. At the same time I felt a drip of water, looked up, the headlining was soaking wet - I literally cried.

We cancelled going to the rally and sent a very emotional email to Danbury.

I looked in the roof space, there was clearly a leak from the roof vent. I removed the battery and looked behind, a hot water system pipe was disconnected. I presume that it hadn't drained down, had frozen and pushed the connection apart. Danbury always pump the hot water system dry not drain it down but without instructions how was I to know. What it also revealed removing the battery was a absolute mess of wiring. 

Danbury took the vehicle straight in, enlarged the vent aperture, fitted my vent and a new gasket piece (now standard) that allows the Fiamma vent to rest on a flat surface instead of the heavily ribbed top surface of the van. It was failure of thick layers of sealant to cope with temperature variations that caused the leak. They have also insulated the roof (it was just an empty space above the headlining plywood- because one of their installers hadn't liked working with insulation material - no longer employed). Fixed the plumbing and have tidied/hidden the wiring. They also picked up and rectified a number of small wear and tear defects. There was no charge!

So thats where we are now. The Renault is a joy to drive beats hands down the Fiat Ducato that I drive on a daily basis for a charity (better gearbox, braking, acceleration seating position and comfort). 

I still have reservations about the van as designed by Danbury the leisure battery is under the oven, the gas bottle under my pillow, the plumbing is not as straight forward as it might be and I don't have a circuit diagram or manual. Also no cutlery drawer. 

I managed 40 days away since April 05 its been back to Danbury three times (and do you know they have had a different shop foreman on each occasion) It hasn't cost me anything more in money but as for heartache well...............


Regards and thanks for listening


Frank


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Just so I get it right this time - your story is regarding New Year's eve just gone??  

Terrible story but hopefully all the teething problems have now been sorted and you can enjoy happy carefree motoring!

Sharon


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Frank,

I hope you now feel better! 

Seriously, a salutary tale, nay, saga. It makes me wonder how many of these they have built. Going by your signature ("get it right first time") and your own project manager experience made me wonder whether this firm has been awarded ISO9000 or its subsequent versions.

As a minimum, your experience has made a mockery of their claim on their homepage:
"It is because of this engineering background that you will find all the products we supply are of the highest possible quality."

Your posts are factual about vehicle and dealer, and undoubtedly underplay how you felt about it all (not subject to a claim of libel!), so if you feel you have unfinished business with them, you could do worse than emailing them the weblink to this "Conversion" forum, pointing out MHF's nearly 9000 registered members, predominantly in the UK.

So much about a conversion's end product you can trace to the strategy, ethos and culture of the business. I find it bizarre that insulation was excluded because an employee didn't like working with it.

Dave


----------

